# New Champion 'Belle'



## Silverbelle (Mar 24, 2020)

Our 'Belle' is now UKC CH Summits Pic De Belledonne, s.t.a.r., CGC
Winning her class and then going Best Female took her 25 pts over what she really needed to finish. 
We are so happy. Not sure we will go on and get her Grand pts. Still thinking about it. What I really
want to do is get her into more performance competition and not worry about her grooming clip so much.

Not the best pic to include as the show hall was dark and camera ringside was too far away.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Whoohoooo! Way to go Belle!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Congratulations and Well Done both of you!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Wow! Super! Lots of work goes into that! Congratulations on your Championship!


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations on your huge accomplishment. Gorgeous poodle.


----------



## NatalieMiron (3 mo ago)

Congratulations!


----------



## Silverbelle (Mar 24, 2020)

Thank you all. Appreciate it.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

She is beautiful!!! 

She looks like she is maybe a smaller standard? How tall? How much does she weigh? Looks like a lovely size.


----------



## Silverbelle (Mar 24, 2020)

Thank you. She is smaller than any of the others in the ring. Poodles are very popular here and it was a big class and honestly Belle looked insignificant in the line up. I didn't expect her to do anything. She is 22" or at least was that eight months ago and weighs 47 lbs. She is a good size for me.
I moved her up to the Champion class for the next day and she took Reserve Champion to the BOB. Another surprise for me, altho seeminly not to Belle.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congrats team Belle!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Congratulations to you and Belle!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

More pictures, please! Congratulations to you and to Belle.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Congratulations! She's very pretty. UKC offers Total Dog awards for conformation wins and performance Qs on the same day. Just sayin'....


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yes! Would love to see more photos! Congratulations.


----------

